# Sir Vape Shop



## SAVaper (7/8/16)

Hi,

I am in Umhlanga on holiday and I would like to pop in your shop during the week. 
Google maps can't find 136 Cowey Road Morningside. It shows Berea and 136 Problem Mkhize rd?

Is this the right place or can you post a google maps link here?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/16)

SAVaper said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in Umhlanga on holiday and I would like to pop in your shop during the week.
> Google maps can't find 136 Cowey Road Morningside. It shows Berea and 136 Problem Mkhize rd?
> ...



Yip Problem Mkhize Road is the new name for Cowey...

https://www.google.com/maps/place/S...f602fe0b3461c0!8m2!3d-29.8400692!4d31.0100857

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (7/8/16)

Is that not a problem? wTF I have seen some weird things but Problem Mkhize road?!?!

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper (7/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip Problem Mkhize Road is the new name for Cowey...
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/S...f602fe0b3461c0!8m2!3d-29.8400692!4d31.0100857



Thanks oom Rob. I will pop in during the week.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (7/8/16)

Why do you think we kept it as Cowey Rd Out of all the names they could have chosen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

